# Cleaning Out a Neglected Pressure Pot



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

As a newby to this site, I have lots of questions that span a lot of topics. I’ll try to get them all into the right forums, but please be patient with me – it’s a learning thing, you understand…

I fell into a deal a while back, and ended up with a Binks Model 7 gun, with a 1 quart cup, a 2 gallon pressure pot, and all the hoses for the pot. The pressure pot has a regulator on one side (I don’t know if it’s the in or out side) but no pressure gauges on either side. I paid a grand total of (you ready?) $25 for the whole shoot and match. From what I can tell by the online research I’ve done, the Binks Model 7 was a standard (non-HVLP) gun used mainly in production shops, and it appears that it was pretty popular – at least parts are still relatively easy to find for it, anyway. That’s good to know, as there are a couple of problems.

Now to the down side of the deal. The last time the set-up was used, the guy I bought it from painted his house with it. He used plain old latex house paint in the pressure pot, then promptly put the whole thing away uncleaned. He did clean out the gun, as he used it with the cup for something else after spraying the house paint in the pot. I know to go ahead and buy a rebuild kit for the gun, and I’ll be doing that soon. My question is about cleaning the pressure pot. 

What should I use to clean out the pot? The paint in it has been sitting there for at least 4 or 5 years, and it’s cured - likewise the paint in the hoses. I've thought about going ahead and using a chemical paint stripper, but I didn't know if I'd be causing myself a lot of other problems down the road by using it. Is it worth the effort to try to clean out the old hoses? Should I just scrap them and buy new ones? 

When I get the rebuild kit for the gun, I’ll also ask about a new top seal for the pressure pot – I know to replace that. My concern is mainly cleaning up the pot and hoses – if they’re salvageable, that is... 

I'm open to any/all suggestions that don't include the use of high-explosives - well, not a lot of high-explosives anyway. 

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You got yourself one fine deal. Starting off with the gun, you may not need a rebuild kit. The Binks 7 is a great gun. I would take apart the gun and clean out with lacquer thinner. The most it may need is a packing for the trigger feed if equipped with one. A small amount of dried material in the needle assembly, or in the gun body will impair fluid flow. As for air flow, clean all the aircap holes. Try not to use sharp wires that will scratch the surfaces.

The tank and the fluid lines will be a major cleaning hassle. If you can get the lid off, you'll be lucky. If you have to pry it off, be careful as the side hinges are likely pot metal or aluminum and may crack easily with too much force. If the suction tube is embedded in the dried paint it will be difficult to get the lid off.

If you do get it off, lacquer thinner will likely break down the contents over time. Turn the tube upside down and keep filled with the solvent. Try not to get solvent in the airline intake, There is a membrane in there that may get distorted.

You could try cleaning out the fluid hose by slowly filling with lacquer thinner and letting it drain down. You could try periodically to keep bending the hose to break up the paint.

I had to do this to a setup that had dried contact cement. I know what you may go through. Worse case scenario, take it to a dealer like a dedicated auto paint and body store that caters to the auto paint industry, like Sherwin Williams Industrial/commercial (not a retail store), or FinishMaster.

A new fluid hose has to get fitted ends. They probably have a minimum charge for cleaning the pot...which in the long run may be worth it. When you get a new lid gasket, make sure the lid to the pot and the groove in the lid is clean and line with vaseline. Put a light coat on the gasket too when you fit it in place.

Gauges are cheap. Try to get both air and fluid lines to be the same length, and tie wrap, or tape them together.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I was not aware that lacquer thinner would disolve latex paint. That would be cheaper than a gallon of Goof Off that I would have gotten. 

Is there any significant difference between lacquer thinner and Goof Off?

George


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

Doh! Yes, I can get the lid off. I should have said that in my first post. He at least poured out the remaining paint and wiped down the container before he set the top back on and ignored it from there. The suction tube has a lot of paint caked to the sides, both inside and out. Lacquer thinner will loosen up latex paint? I didn't know that. I have a gallon, so I'll give it a try. Thanks very much for the tip about the gasket. I'll get some pictures of the whole mess as soon as my camera batteries charge up. Thank you very much for the reply!

Mark


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Chemical stripper will blister the latex off very easily, then clean with your lacquer thinner and a red scotch brite pad. You can buy a new fluid line from a quality paint store that also rebuilds equipment. The air line should be fine.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

If it were mine, I'd treat it as 3 different and separate (but related) problems.

1) TANK .. either pour in some good LIQUID - NOT PASTE paint remover and leave it alone for a few hours to do it's work .. OR have it sandblasted. Auto paint stores sell a few grades you normally don't see at LOWE'S or the DEPOT, but that is your choice. Don't keep brushing the remover around .. that just lets the active chemicals evaporate into the air, and you need them to stay in contact with the paint.

2) HOSES .. here's why you bought the liquid remover .. bend/flex/kink the hoses every way you can, and crack loose as much of the caked paint as possible. Using a funnel, pour the hose full of remover .. elevate and plug both ends to keep the liquid in contact with the old paint. After an hour or so, drain the remover, and try to flush them with hot water. Blow dry .. inspect .. repeat as necessary. SOMETIMES the hoses get brittle and dry over time and aren't worth putting a lot of time & $$$ into, so it might be better to replace with new .. they aren't terribly expensive.

3) BINKS #7 .. this gun is very high quality (even if it is old school) .. I've owned several, and they are not difficult to disassemble & clean. Again, use stripper whenever possible, and do not use any kind of abrasive if you can help it. A longer soak in stripper is better than abrasive scratches on the working parts.

Rinse EVERYTHING with very hot water several times and check to see if it's all clean. It might take several applications on some areas, but that one gallon of stripper should get everything clean .. then you can replace gaskets/packings/etc as needed.


----------

